# Finally bought one.....



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone(sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong forum!)

Sue and I Have finally taken the plunge today and put a deposit on our 1st motorhome...a Kontiki 615 2003 model with 17,800miles on the clock, one owner, bought from Todds at Preston(who were the original suppliers, even the same salesman!)
We will collect it in a couple of weeks time and we are both very excited and frightened at the same time..but I'm sure we will need lots of questions answering(or will have to do some careful searching of the site), so stand by you lot....
Thanks to those who gave us advice when we were pondering which one to chose...and we hope we have made the right choice...but only time will tell
Squeak to all soon no doubt.
Thanks again
Vinny & Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Vinnythehat said:


> Hi Everyone(sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong forum!)
> 
> Sue and I Have finally taken the plunge today and put a deposit on our 1st motorhome...a Kontiki 615 2003 model with 17,800miles on the clock, one owner, bought from Todds at Preston(who were the original suppliers, even the same salesman!)
> We will collect it in a couple of weeks time and we are both very excited and frightened at the same time..but I'm sure we will need lots of questions answering(or will have to do some careful searching of the site), so stand by you lot....
> ...


Congratulations, you wont go far wrong with a Swift and shes only just run in.

Happy MHoming to you both.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Vinnythehat said:


> Sue and I Have finally taken the plunge today
> Vinny & Sue


What took you so long !!

Now all you/we want is some decent weather.

We bought our first one last August. Round Scotland/Lakes twice, Paris once and can't wait to get stuck into Italy when it thaws out.

Enjoy.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations bet you can't wait


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well done on your new baby....bet you can't wait to be on the road!! 

Enjoy planning all your travels.
Happy Motoring

Annie


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Vinnythehat said:


> Hi Everyone(sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong forum!)
> 
> Sue and I Have finally taken the plunge today and put a deposit on our 1st motorhome...a Kontiki 615 2003 model with 17,800miles on the clock, one owner, bought from Todds at Preston(who were the original suppliers, even the same salesman!)
> We will collect it in a couple of weeks time and we are both very excited and frightened at the same time..but I'm sure we will need lots of questions answering(or will have to do some careful searching of the site), so stand by you lot....
> ...


Hi Vinny & Sue,

Congratulations and good luck with your first van. I have been a regular visitor to Todds for years, (although I have not actually bought a van from them), they have a good accessory shop, they are a nice dealership with no hassle/pressure approach, good indoor showroom. We have our previous van serviced with them in 2006 and were very happy with them. I am sure they will give you a good handover of the vehicle as they have been selling Swift motorhomes for years and probably know the vehicles inside out. All the best. Pepandspice.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Pepandspice...I take it that Pepa and Spice are the names of your 2 miniature schnauzers ? Our eldest daughter has a 3yr old one called Pringle (don't ask !) who is a lovely dog but he has such a piercing bark at times he drives you mad...but a 'gud tenter' as they say.
Good too hear your pleasant experiences with Todds, that gives us even more confidence in our choice...they are very helpful, but difficulty to drive a good bargin out of them..but we are happy with the deal in the end.
All the best
Vinny & Sue


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Vinnythehat said:


> Thanks Pepandspice...I take it that Pepa and Spice are the names of your 2 miniature schnauzers ? Our eldest daughter has a 3yr old one called Pringle (don't ask !) who is a lovely dog but he has such a piercing bark at times he drives you mad...but a 'gud tenter' as they say.
> Good too hear your pleasant experiences with Todds, that gives us even more confidence in our choice...they are very helpful, but difficulty to drive a good bargin out of them..but we are happy with the deal in the end.
> All the best
> Vinny & Sue


Hi Vinny & Sue, yes Pepper and Spice thats them also known as the girlies. :lol: I must admit they do like to shout a lot when out, they like to make themselves heard and they always want to meet everyone they see on their walks. 
Best wishes
Pepandspice


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi everyone again, well we picked up our kontiki a few weeks ago, and the handover by Todds(Mark) was very professional and took about 4 hours, but that was no problem because they provided us with our lunch in their very good cafe, and we eventually drove off home down the m61/m62 to Huddersfield.
AT home the Kontiki only just fit on our driveway(which I knew it would!) but couldn't stay there because we had no access to our garage, and no where safe to put our family car, so as per previous discussions with our neighbours(who live in a very large house with extensive gardens and security and a garage bigger than our house)..I went to see them about bring the van up to park, but I received very negative vibes from them and as a consequence we started to do a frantic search for another home for it..this led us to a site about 4 miles away in Melthem with security(double gates,dogs,lighting etc..) but an extra expense I wasn't banking on....but safe.(also the insurance co.(caravan guard) wanted another £15 to keep it in secure lodgings, instead of on our insecure driveway!!!!)
We have had our 1st trip in her(I don't know why I think of it as a 'her' ???) over to a site near Croston in Lancashire, just for 2 nights, all went well and we really enjoyed ourselves...hoping to get away for a bit longer this Weds, maybe up into the Yorkshire Dales, depends how the weather is I suppose(only snow will stop us!) .
Thats all for now.
Regards to all
Vinny & Sue


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Vinnythehat said:


> Hi everyone again, well we picked up our kontiki a few weeks ago, and the handover by Todds(Mark) was very professional and took about 4 hours, but that was no problem because they provided us with our lunch in their very good cafe, and we eventually drove off home down the m61/m62 to Huddersfield.
> AT home the Kontiki only just fit on our driveway(which I knew it would!) but couldn't stay there because we had no access to our garage, and no where safe to put our family car, so as per previous discussions with our neighbours(who live in a very large house with extensive gardens and security and a garage bigger than our house)..I went to see them about bring the van up to park, but I received very negative vibes from them and as a consequence we started to do a frantic search for another home for it..this led us to a site about 4 miles away in Melthem with security(double gates,dogs,lighting etc..) but an extra expense I wasn't banking on....but safe.(also the insurance co.(caravan guard) wanted another £15 to keep it in secure lodgings, instead of on our insecure driveway!!!!)
> We have had our 1st trip in her(I don't know why I think of it as a 'her' ???) over to a site near Croston in Lancashire, just for 2 nights, all went well and we really enjoyed ourselves...hoping to get away for a bit longer this Weds, maybe up into the Yorkshire Dales, depends how the weather is I suppose(only snow will stop us!) .
> Thats all for now.
> ...


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Pepandspice, yes it was the Royal Umpire we stayed at, very nice site, but of course we don't have much experience with site so far, the toilet blocks were very clean/warm and well equipped, and the whole site seemed to be well run, the play equipment for the kids looked all brand new(and yes Sue did have to stop me from having a go!!).
There is a storage area at the bottom of the site(which may not have anything to do with Royal Umpire?) which was full of caravans and was also used for horse stabling/exercising/training.
Croston is a lovely village and we can understand why you didn't want to leave.
I have been looking up your motorhome, as I had not heard of IH before..the Orion looks very comfy and well equipped, hope you are getting used to the different layout from the Trio(I think?) you had previous...you must have past by where we are, on your way back to Merseyside from IH's base??
Off to Knaresborough for 2 nights tomorrow, then onto somewhere near Malham Cove for 2 more...happy days..
Squeak soon
Vinny & Sue


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Vinnythehat said:


> Hi Pepandspice, yes it was the Royal Umpire we stayed at, very nice site, but of course we don't have much experience with site so far, the toilet blocks were very clean/warm and well equipped, and the whole site seemed to be well run, the play equipment for the kids looked all brand new(and yes Sue did have to stop me from having a go!!).
> There is a storage area at the bottom of the site(which may not have anything to do with Royal Umpire?) which was full of caravans and was also used for horse stabling/exercising/training.
> Croston is a lovely village and we can understand why you didn't want to leave.
> I have been looking up your motorhome, as I had not heard of IH before..the Orion looks very comfy and well equipped, hope you are getting used to the different layout from the Trio(I think?) you had previous...you must have past by where we are, on your way back to Merseyside from IH's base??
> ...


Hi Vinny & Sue,
Royal Umpire sounds good, might try it sometime. You are right, we did have a IH Tio r now recently changed to Oregon R for more space. We went to Nantwich yesterday afternoon and Skipton today, nice day today but it was very cold. Just getting used to the different layout of the van and packing items carefully so as not to rattle round too much in cupboards etc. When you change layouts it is a bit strange at first but you soon get used to it. 
Yes we did pass Huddersfield on M62 and when we have visited lowdhams and before they owned it when it used to be called, from memory, was it called Countrywide Leisure?
Hope you have a nich break. Regards, Dawn.


----------

